
Show HN: A Credit Card Scanner Using Vision Framework in iOS - anupamchugh
https://github.com/anupamchugh/VisionCreditScan
======
anupamchugh
I was curious to experiment with the different use cases of Vision's Rectangle
Detection framework in iOS and came up with this. A credit card scanner that
crops the card and performs a perspective correction. The idea was to stay
away from Regular Expressions for parsing the digits of the card. Hence, I
created a movable rectangle that allows the user to select the region of
interest and extract the text from it!

